

Sinking of the Rainbow Warrior - tete
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sinking_of_the_Rainbow_Warrior

======
jandrese
I guess the lesson is to not board a sinking ship.

------
innguest
All of us here on HN know that governments never conspire so Wikipedia has to
be lying there.

Also, the article mentions they were "socialists" and as we all know here on
HN, people that think "socialists" "conspire" lose all credibility for
mentioning the word "socialist" and are clearly wrong.

Socialists are about taking care of the poor, not about control over other
people, nor about oligarchs conspiring for ulterior reasons.

Furthermore, since socialists never lie until caught and forced to admit their
crimes, there is no use in hypothesizing that perhaps they are conspiring
again. /s

